# iPad mini as heating control unit?



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

This may of been covered, I don't know, but as per the title how difficult would it be to replace the audio/heater control unit with a touch screen set up using an iPad or similar. 

I don't know much about this but if any of you have removed the factory unit I would be interested to know how much space there is between the back of the factory unit and the bulk head? 

Would there be enough room to set the unit further back in its current location so you could mount the iPad flush with the chrome surround for a factory looking finish?

This is just an idea but I would like to know if it would be possible...


----------



## Verinder1984 (May 8, 2011)

Subscribed.

Some1 handy at making a housing/group buy thingy


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Buzby said:


> This may of been covered, I don't know, but as per the title how difficult would it be to replace the audio/heater control unit with a touch screen set up using an iPad or similar.
> 
> I don't know much about this but if any of you have removed the factory unit I would be interested to know how much space there is between the back of the factory unit and the bulk head?
> 
> ...


How do you suggest you control the radio and heaters?

Someone did a overlay, but it didnt do it for me. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/172402-ipad-mini-gtr-i-did-first-lol.html


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> How do you suggest you control the radio and heaters?


I guess there would be two options both of which are reliant on setting the factory unit further back in its current location. 

The ideal, if this is even possible, would be having some software put together that could talk to the factory unit and replicate the factory unit controls on screen.

The other would be mounting the iPad on motorised hinge (like in a roof mounted DVD screen) so it could flip down or up depending on preference, to reveal/ gain access to the factory unit.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

You seem to be very concerned with the physical integration which would be by far the easiest bit.

Even getting a fully programmable laptop to correctly interface with the stock wiring would be a MASSIVE project, never mind trying to configure the locked ios software.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

To answer the original question, iPad mini as heating control unit? Impossible, and if not impossible, ridiculous difficult.

Other option Ive pondered, is to get a secondhand radio/heater control (just in case it goes tits up) and get a electrical engineer to see if they can lengthen the loom behind the controls, and (somehow) re fit it where the CD slot is. Possibly just the heater knobs and buttons into a sheet of GRP/carbon fibre, leaving the radio controls redundant

You would be doing away with the factory radio/CD, possibly phone, but you are of course gaining these back with a new headunit. You still keep all the other functions of the MFD (TPMS, Economy, gauges etc...)

Then install a new headunit in the heater/radio space (if it will fit). You of course will have to rewire everything, but its not beyond the work of some installers. They can do it in a saxo, so Im sure they can do it in a GTR

Could also work with a tablet/mini PC, but Im not an audio installer, but I know a man who is, so Ill ask the question


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I would think that you would be best just using the iPad as the audio source and initially just worry about interfacing to the heater controls. This depends whether the heater controls put signal on the CAN bus which would be relatively easy to replicate, or whether they are hardwired to an ECU for HVAC, check the service manuals for wiring info to see and it will be a lot more obvious what bridge hardware between the iPad and the HVAC.

Certainly not impossible, but if I was attempting it I would estimate a development cost for me to do it of about £50k not including the physical mounting, just the electronics, could be less.

It isn't the sort of thing an enthusiast would pull off in a few days of tinkering, so the ROI would need to be considered.


----------



## vanos (Mar 8, 2008)

Actually it can be done. Far from impossible... but we need to swap the ipad for a touchscreen tft with a microcontroller. If I was not busy with current project, I would check it out. Maybe Brian from ckc can have a look..

Question is how much people are willing to pay for something like this.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd rather spend money on something that would enable a video input to the EDM market screens, or an AirPlay input so that we can mirror our iPhone screens.


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Thanks guys for the expert advice, I guess anything is possible if you throw enough cash and resources at it, but it looks like the only option in the short term and subject to having space behind the unit would be to mount a touch screen on a powered hinge in front of it.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

Im pretty sure its already been done is a pink GTR in Japan???? or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Donbona said:


> Im pretty sure its already been done is a pink GTR in Japan???? or am I thinking of something else?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

What's the point of that?


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

FLYNN said:


>


That's the one!


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

i have a much cheaper way. You can't replace the heater controls with an iPad but you can make the iPad Mini/Air fit nicely and cleanly for much less cost than you would think. Its easy removable to use the heater too. Call it the Mark 2 lol


































The same trick works for the iPad Air as well as the Mini Retina too. Heres a pic of my air. The mini is the best for the job overall. Just remember to get the 3G version so that you get the GPS chip inside or you won't be able to use the Tomtom app and sat nav functions incl live traffic and cameras etc.










Essentially it was about £50 and i did this in response to some little sh1t stealing my old one i made in the linked post. This turned out to be very elegant and tidy. I used a soft silicone rubber case that was loose enough to stretch about 1mm on the inside back so i could slip a button magnet inside to hold the 2 on the rear tight. I then integrated 2 on the inside of the head unit in between the heater controls and radio controls on the head unit. The depth of the magnets makes the iPad sit flush over the buttons and holds the iPad solid. You have to pull hard for it to release. Its launch proof with no issues also. Im not selling and I'm not building as its not worth the time unless the £££ was tempting lol. But i hope this gives an idea of how easy it is with some imagination. Bluetooth to head unit as before (sat nav cars only) and connect the cable to the 12v output for power as required. Hope you like. Its easy to reach behind to push the ac buttos or pull off completely for a sec if needed. It also lets you remove and take with you anytime.

Note the button magnets are about the size and depth of the battery for the smart key, you can buy them at CPC.

Mark


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

Just in case the next question was where did i get my iPad mini case. Its just the rubber inside of this Griffin case. Nothing special, there is cheaper out there to be honest. The red bits were a solid plastic so i pulled them out. This was a proof of concept pic I took.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like it'll fly off if pressing hard on track :/ 

Might as well buy a bracket


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Looks like it'll fly off if pressing hard on track :/
> 
> Might as well buy a bracket


It doesn't move at all. It won't fly off.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Have you tried it on track?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Have you tried it on track?


It's going nowhere. The magnets are very strong.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

FLYNN said:


> Have you tried it on track?





perrin21 said:


> It's going nowhere. The magnets are very strong.


Thats a no then.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Thats a no then.


It's a car not a fighter plane. I am plenty capable of driving the car hard enough to give you a definitive answer as to whether it will come off when driving on a track, I've done many track days, just not in my own GTR. In answer to your question it's also a No. I'm not selling anything here, I do to know why you would be so negative about it. Just sharing some info. If you believe it will come off on you then don't bother. Luckily the facts don't require your belief to remain facts. If you have a better idea I would love to see it.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Looks like you can't answer a simple question, and have got all defensive instead. Bless

I just asked if you had used it on track. Thats all. Please unclench

Youre not allowed to use suction cups in the car on track, so will be same deal with magnets, therefore a bracket is a more suitable solution for me.

You could have just said, "no, I havent used it on track.", instead of the car fighter plane routine.

As for better ideas, maybe stick the ipad up your bum bum.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Looks like you can't answer a simple question, and have got all defensive instead. Bless
> 
> I just asked if you had used it on track. Thats all. Please unclench
> 
> ...


Looks like this forum is being ruined by idiots as usual. There are stupid comments from a minority that constantly annoy people. Yawn.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

I asked a simple question that I though was relevant 



FLYNN said:


> Have you tried it on track?


You decided to go off on one. Thats what happened Im afraid

If you can't take critique, then dont post on a public forum


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> I asked a simple question that I though was relevant
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you can't use suction cups or magnets on a track then your question was irrelevant anyway, wasn't it?


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

perrin21 said:


> If you can't use suction cups or magnets on a track then your question was irrelevant anyway, wasn't it?


Not really as suctions cups can be seen easily. Magnets or velcro aren't as obvious to scrutineers.

Not sure why you jumped down my throat like you did. Was an honest question.

Having a bad day?


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

FLYNN said:


> Not really as suctions cups can be seen easily. Magnets or velcro aren't as obvious to scrutineers.
> 
> Not sure why you jumped down my throat like you did. Was an honest question.
> 
> Having a bad day?


Not at all. My solution was simply to fix the problem without hacking up the car with additional visible parts when its removed or sold on. Brackets wouldn't do it for me.


----------

